# Unexpected loss of my best friend.



## NorCal (Feb 15, 2012)

Last week I had to put down, Meko, my 3.5 year old German Shepherd after he had a adverse reaction to medication and went into renal failure. It was very unexpected, and I'm having a hard time with it.

The two individuals that have ever graced my life that I had heard dear above all others, were both German Shepherds; Stash who passed away when I was like 8 years old, and Meko who I put down last week. 

I returned home from my last tour in Iraq in 2005. I spent 2 years searching for the right GSD when I was put in touch with a breeder for a local fire department's search & rescue program. The first time I laid eyes on him I knew he was the one. 

I had him just over three years, he was my buddy, my best friend, and I was so proud that he was MY DOG.

German Shepherds are like no other breed. They have a way of distinguishing themselves from any other dog. I thank the lord that I got the opportunity to have him; and curse him in the same breath for taking him away. I feel like I lost the best thing to ever enter my life, this past week has been difficult.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Meko is a beaitiful dog. I am sure he was also proud that you were his human!
Time will heal, and thoughts turn to happy times.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's plain to see Meko was a special boy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry. As much as it breaks our hearts when we lose a beloved dog, losing a young one adds its own special anguish. It seems so unfair.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I love the picture of him in the baththub...he has the most endearing eyes!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your young friend. Those are nice pictures to remember him by.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry can we ask what medication he had a reaction to? Might be something good to put out there for others to be aware of.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Meko. Such a handsome boy taken away so soon, the emptiness will never go away but the pain will lesson. Run free at the bridge handsome boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## millie12 (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too, lost my GSD, Cleo, last week. Probably due to hemagiosarcoma. I am having a hard time also.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> so sorry can we ask what medication he had a reaction to? Might be something good to put out there for others to be aware of.


Yes, ditto this. So sorry for your loss. Hopefully through awareness we can help prevent this from happening to anyone else's dog.

What part of NorCal are you in?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Meko was a beauty.
I too feel your pain.
God speed Meko. 
:halogsd:


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

The picture of Meko in the tub is so sweet, sorry to hear your beautiful GSD has gone on 

RIP Meko


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. There will never be another dog just like him, but hopefully someday there will be more dogs that will be special for you in different ways.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So sad to hear of your loss. Praying you find the strength to get through this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm very sorry. It's especially hard to lose one so young and so suddenly.


----------



## Mjxx (Jan 15, 2012)

When me and my sister and I lost my old friend/GSD Max.He also died young because his stomach twisted after once being hit by a car then nursed back to health.I was sad as well.I offend found it made me feel better looking at pictures and remembering the happy memories he had shared with us all.I hope this helps.Sorry for your loss of Meko.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

:rip: Meko .... He was such a beautiful boy. I just had to put my GSD Orson down who would've been 13 on April 17th. I'm completely lost right now and wish I could've done something more but I guess it doesn't work that way.

Maybe Meko is up there right now running with Orson and all the other beautiful friends we've lost over the years. I'm sure they have an endless supply of tennis balls, treats, and fun


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Meko. R.I.P. sweet boy.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss It's so hard to lose them, but time will help heal your heart.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you how devasting.
I wish that there was something we could do to ease your pain. I hope it eases with time for you.

My friend Sean died in Afghanistan in Nov. Eight days before he was supposed to come home. He was planning to be a canine officer.....I bet he's taking care of all your folks' dogs....he loved GSDs.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved pet. And I also want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for serving in Iraq. Big hugs to you.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry about your loss. Having lost several dogs, both young and old through my life, I know how it hurts. Cherish the memories and he will live on through them.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss Meko looked like a one of a kind friend.


----------

